# helllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo everyone



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi to everyone, recently joined the forum and looking to purchase my first TT, harrrr.Yes it has to be said i'm still wet behind the ears but i'm learning fast and any advice would be more than welcome.Have to say the forum is fantasticooo  and look forward to a world of TT.Thinking of a respray to white any thoughts or advice and anybody know good place for resprays in west midlands or surrounding areas.Bye for now.

Kind regards

Col


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Col and welcome to the forum

If you are on about getting a TT MK1, then they did make some in white but it was a limited few, and you might find it hard to get one in that colour.
Keep an eye on the Market Place at the bottom of the forum, always some nice and well looked after TTs being sold in there mate.
Also once you get one, you will have to come to a West Mids meet  

Paul


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

sounds great Paul, yes looking for MK1.I know white is very Rare might have to consider respray.

Col


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome take a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Heeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooo and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## youster (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Newbie here just purchased my blue Audi TT 225 quatro 2002 on the weekend so thought I would join this great TT forum!

You guys seem to know your stuff so was excited to finally get my TT and join up.

So just a big hello from me!

Chris


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

